# Help getting started



## Valgal (Mar 5, 2013)

Just inquiring if anyone can give me leads on how to start training my pup for hunt test...My other half and I are not hunters at all..We do not want to be hunters..But would like to give Jem a oppertunity to run around and point out some birds...I have been having trouble finding any place to take her and work her...

Is there something I could buy at gander mountain, or a store like that to start training her...I live in Northern Illinois..And would appreciate any sort of leads.

Thanks,
Valerie


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Valerie,

Welcome to the forum and great to hear you want to develop your Hungarian Pointer's natural talents and desires!

Find your local Vizsla club and contact them is a good start. Let them know what you are looking to do.

Four years ago I started redbirddog to share some of our adventures into this wonderful breed and field trials and hunt tests.

Maybe go back to my early 2009 posts and come forward. There might be a tip or two you'll be able to use.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com

Have fun in your adventure. We want you to succeed! Almost 50% of the handlers in hunt tests are women. It truly is a sport for all with the right dog.

It's all about the dog IMHO.

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Valerie,
You are fortunate that Illinois has an extremely active Vizsla Club, with a lot of very experienced members. The best advice I could offer is to join the Vizsla Club of Illinois and let folks know you're looking for some help getting your dog started. Don't be shy - people love helping!

http://www.vizslaclubofillinois.org/ 

Many people participate in the Hunt test program that don't hunt, and I applaud them. They participate to allow the dog to live to it's genetic code. All the best and have fun!
Ken


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Valerie, welcome to the forum.

The biggest help I had was hooking up with the local NAVHDA (North American Versatile Hunting Dog Assoc.) club and started going to their venues. I was able meet people and become friends with folks who have birds and good insight to training..

Another thing I did, was contact my local Vizlsa Club of America Rep, and asked them if they knew of a trainer that they would recommend for my area. Most trainers will offer sessions, and will help you learn what you need to do. 

Also the most important thing I have learned... There are a dozen ways to train a particular task and everyone will tell you their way is the right way and why everyone's else way is wrong. 

The methodology you chose needs to work for you and more importantly the dog. A great trainer knows how to read the dog and identify what methods won't work and will adjust the training accordingly. There is no ONE way to train...

Nate


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone mid California to San Diego

The Man who can and He travels in bunches 

I strongly suggest the Great

Warren Eizam for Red Bird Dogs the Great V ;D

www.firestormbirddogs.com

He not good He is a Pro handler, trainer field or Show 

Blood lines the Great Jack Daniels

2nd to None


----------

